# Anyone buy into The Club and bring in resale deeded weeks?



## mtforeman (Feb 14, 2016)

I've been reading about how people have "cleaned" resale points with a 50% club point buying to convert

How about people who only have deeded weeks? Have any of you bought in? How did it work? What was the cost?

Thanks!


----------



## Michael1991 (Feb 14, 2016)

Assuming your deed is at a DRI managed resort. It is called an assigned deed. You assign your deed's usage rights to the Club in exchange for some amount of points. To do this DRI requires a points purchase. Those points will be trust points. I've seen owner here on TUG offered this for a purchase of around 3000 points or there about. Reports from some Gold Key owners is that DRI is requiring a purchase around 8,000 points (I've seen three of these reports) and another for 6,000 points. 

This link may have some additional information 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1847441&postcount=12 

See also message # 15 (postcount=15) in this same thread.


----------

